# BBS RC( GLI Wheels) Offset



## widebodygliguy (Aug 4, 2007)

Looking to find the offset for the BBS's anyone care to shed some light?


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: BBS RC( GLI Wheels) Offset (widebodygliguy)*

38


----------



## EuroSlutGLI (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: BBS RC( GLI Wheels) Offset (Airy32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Airy32* »_38

What he said ET 38


----------



## TwelveValve VR (Mar 25, 2006)

were these 7.5" or 8" ive heard both.


----------

